# Nachtschicht Nürnberg



## twostroketomsi (30. November 2013)

Hier mal ein Bild von der letzten Nachtschicht. Irgendwo am Schmausenbuck...
Ist abends noch jemand in diesem Territorium unterwegs?


----------



## microbat (30. November 2013)

gelegentlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## twostroketomsi (30. November 2013)

Nächste Schicht voraussichtlich: Montag, 2. Dez., 20.00 Uhr


----------



## twostroketomsi (2. Dezember 2013)

Wieder 5 Leute. 1.45 h, 20 km.


----------



## MasterP1989 (2. Dezember 2013)

die Fahrleistung klingt im Gelände passabel, haltet mich mal hier auf dem Laufenden, vielleicht hänge ich mich mal dran!


----------



## twostroketomsi (9. Dezember 2013)

Nächste Nachtschicht: Dienstag, 20.00 Zabo / 20.15 Tiergarten. Sind bis jetzt zu viert. Noch jemand?


----------



## derwaaal (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich war heute, 1 Leut 47 min ca. 5-7km (blos paar Stellen am Buck abgeklappert)


----------



## Milan0 (10. Dezember 2013)

Ihr fahrt er CC oder?

Wir fahren heute ab 19 Uhr STB Nightride

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=490190&page=332


----------



## twostroketomsi (10. Dezember 2013)

Ich kann leider immer erst um 8te...


----------

